# my water is yellow



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

if i look through the tank.. its all yellow, what does that mean? lots of nitrates? or what? its time for a water change right?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

possibly a freefloating algea bloom, like phyto. do you run a skimmer? do a water change and run carbon this will fix your problem.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

I was thinking run carbon or try Algone...it is a nitrate remover and water clarifier, made my water crystal clear.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

t miht work but i dont recomend the use of any chemicals other than for element dosing purposes be used in a reef or fo tank.


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

yeh im running a aqua c remora skimmer... when the lights are on, its clear.. but when its off i can see the yellowness..

and i have 1 sand shifting starfish that i got a week ago and its still moving around.. and 3 damsels that's really active that i got two days ago.. that i was suprised that its still alive, because i had my water tested and it was bad, dont remember the results... but what i can remember that the person at the lfs said it was bad.. haha


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Run 1 cup of carbon where it will get the most flow thru it.
You can also run a poltpad in the same place.
I like pura polypads.


----------

